# FAC - May '09



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks to Shazza here, finally is the May Fiber Arts Chat (FAC). I'll blame it on drugs and my hand, how's that. 

Anyway, this is the FAC and the place where we come to chat about our fibers and the other things that are going on in our lives. I there are any new members or people checking us out please take time to introduce yourself. If you've been MIA just in and say hi!

As for me I'm feeling very scattered these days. Our weather has finally turned out to be nice, at least the last 3-4 days have. I got out and leaned up my little kitchen garden, dug weeds and raked. Now I need to get the early stuff planted. I prepared the pots for the things that I'll start that way. My big garden is just sitting. I don't know, with my hand, what I'll be able to do in there.

I haven't been able to do anything fibery but watch others. This weekend I will be going to Pelican Rapids for a fiber day. This is something that I have been wanting to go to for years but have never been able to attend because I was either working or had other thing going on. But a few of my guild members and I are going and I'm excited.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Happy May, folks. I lurk here alot, but don't often post. Today, I just stopped in to tell WIHH that it is all her fault! She was so excited about the fact that I crochet that I just had to follow up on that and see exactly what I can do. So, with her in mind, I am working up some samples to take over to a local store that carries nothing but items made in PA. My hands are exhausted, but the things I'm working on are just lovely! 

I've also built a starter website, started taking pix of the things I have in stock to post on it, and started organizing my business idea.

If this works out well, I may have to send her a present as a thank you for firing me up! 

WIHH-you have no idea what you've started! Thank you so much for pushing me along.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Yay May is here... Well having finished the beanie for Crazygoatgal I decided to make one for her father too...so they are posted, plus some of my moisturising cream (GM) which I hope she loves...I have only had postitive feedback here for it. 
Only just realized when watering the vege garden today that the Silverbeet I thought I had planted is actually Lettuce. Oh well...they will get eaten just as quickly..and obviously like growing in the Autumn. 
I am madly spinning what I can before the knitting bug takes over...I have a few Pug jumpers I should be starting as it is getting quite cold here...in for a "normal" Winter this year, hopefully get a bit of snow...everyone here has their fingers crossed for snow.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Checking in. Materials at work aren't coming in as they should so we get a few more days off--I'm just in from the garden for a drink of water. I decided to take a little water bottle that clips on my belt for the next quick break. Anyway, with a binding completion date, we will have to do overtime like crazy to finish when the materials do come in. 

Nothing fibery except that I did get my last sheep's last fleece washed. She's the one that lived to the ripe old age of 15 years 8 months. Except for environmental issues, she never had any real stresses such as lambing on her body and as a pet, she had the benefits of being a pet, like our "retirement" program. I still miss her funny little voice which sounded a lot like a broken starter in an engine. She loved people and was a hit when I took her to schools, etc., or when we had company. Just sweet little Ewenice.

Have a great day, all!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I am excited because my mom found out about a local Knitters guild and when she told that lady that I knit she told us that they would love to have us join! She also said that there were some other teens that came so I wouldn't be the only one. And the best part is that it is only 20 mins away!!!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Am happy I got both skeins of the Coopworth finished... what a different/odd color it is too.
Now I am starting on some of that Navy blue British top, shot through with Tussah silk in yellow, pink, red, light blue, purple, green.... think that is all the colors. Should be interesting.

WIIH.... I had a friend try to take Knitting needles on a flight with her.. they made her throw them out. So you might want to ask the airlines and airport you are going to use, to see if it is ok to bring them.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

STOP!!!!! Here are the hard and fast facts of fling with knitting needles, crochet hooks or any other fibery things. This is ONLY for flying in the USA I don't know what the rules are for flying internationally, so check with your airlines. Because I work for TSA I feel uniquely qualified to answer such questions. I mean no offence Bergere, I don't know how long ago your friend flew but things have changed a lot and they continue to change all the time..
If in doubt go to the TSA website which can be found here http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/prohibited/permitted-prohibited-items.shtm
This is the list of prohibited items. If something is NOT on the list then generally it is considered permitted. Don't try to make rhyme or reason of the list. As you can see by this list even scissors are allowed and not, they do not have to be blunt tipped. But, they do have to be 4 inches or less from the fulcrum (that is a big pair of scissors).

So WIHH, you can take your knitting on the airplane and you can take scissors. Will you be flying out of Brainerd or MPLS? It shouldn't matter. You should always be given the choice to put it into your checked baggage or into your car if you choose. That is true if they try to take it from you. If they do try to tell you it is not allowed. Tell them you want to speak to the supervisor, then show him the list you printed out and are carrying with you.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I almost forgot, Welcome to the Fold Ninn! We are here to help you and to inspire you if we can :banana02:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thaks for the link Marchie.



> Knitting needles are permitted in your carry-on baggage or checked baggage.
> 
> However, there is a possibility that the needles can be perceived as a possible weapon by one of our Security Officers. Our Security Officers have the authority to determine if an item could be used as a weapon and may not allow said item to pass through security.
> 
> ...


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Yep, I had no problems with my size 1 wooden dpns when I flew to California for the premiere screening just a couple of weeks ago. By the way, I've been told that HBO is unscrambling their signal for the documentaries, but it is up to the local cable provider to agree. I've been told that DirectTv and Dish Network are allowing it. So there is a good chance those that want to can tune in, even if you don't have HBO. The films will also be available online at HBO. I know that doesn't help if you have dial-up. 

They show me carding fiber, and talking about what I do with the animals, so there is a fibery connection there!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

That is why I said check with the "Airlines and Airport" before bringing any said items. This was last month BTW.

Also had an family friend fly down to south America for a motorcycle tour and they would not let her take her clear easy to see bottle of water on the plane.

This is why people need to check first.




Marchwind said:


> STOP!!!!! Here are the hard and fast facts of fling with knitting needles, crochet hooks or any other fibery things. This is ONLY for flying in the USA I don't know what the rules are for flying internationally, so check with your airlines. Because I work for TSA I feel uniquely qualified to answer such questions. I mean no offence Bergere, I don't know how long ago your friend flew but things have changed a lot and they continue to change all the time..
> If in doubt go to the TSA website which can be found here http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/prohibited/permitted-prohibited-items.shtm
> This is the list of prohibited items. If something is NOT on the list then generally it is considered permitted. Don't try to make rhyme or reason of the list. As you can see by this list even scissors are allowed and not, they do not have to be blunt tipped. But, they do have to be 4 inches or less from the fulcrum (that is a big pair of scissors).
> 
> So WIHH, you can take your knitting on the airplane and you can take scissors. Will you be flying out of Brainerd or MPLS? It shouldn't matter. You should always be given the choice to put it into your checked baggage or into your car if you choose. That is true if they try to take it from you. If they do try to tell you it is not allowed. Tell them you want to speak to the supervisor, then show him the list you printed out and are carrying with you.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

When I fly I either check in my knitting or I don't take it. I'm always concerned that it will be taken away when we change planes. Too bad for me because many times I just take a carry-on. Our church group came up with 63 hand-made chemo hats! Mainly three of us working on it--one lady laid up with a new knee, but it didn't slow her hands! Now I'm working on an afghan and spinning wool that has been neglected, but have been side-tracked with the guitar and getting my son's house ready for renters. I'd rather be doing fibery things! May is so busy. But I do plan on taking this weekend to go to Pella, Iowa to the Tulip Festival. Sure can use the break. Hope it's warm!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I just took my bamboo needles last week on 4 flights, no one questioned me about them at all. Of course, I distracted them with my doctor's note and cooler with my snacks (hypoglycemia). The first time they didn't even check my liquids. lol


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Annie, I am going on a field trip to Mackinac Island with my daughter. We don't have cable at home at all, so I was delighted to think that I *MIGHT* be able to catch the special in a hotel room in Mackinaw City Sunday night. Keepin' my fingers crossed...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Annie in MN said:


> Yep, I had no problems with my size 1 wooden dpns when I flew to California for the premiere screening just a couple of weeks ago. By the way, I've been told that HBO is unscrambling their signal for the documentaries, but it is up to the local cable provider to agree. I've been told that DirectTv and Dish Network are allowing it. So there is a good chance those that want to can tune in, even if you don't have HBO. The films will also be available online at HBO. I know that doesn't help if you have dial-up.
> 
> They show me carding fiber, and talking about what I do with the animals, so there is a fibery connection there!



I missed something pretty important here. We have Dish ... what is the name of the show and when is it suppose to air??


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Cyndi, HBO is doing a series of documentaries on Alzheimer's. My Mom is profiled in one of them called "The Memory Loss Tapes." It will air Sunday the 10th, 8 Central. They were out here filming for four days last July. More info can be found on the HBO website. That is Mom and I on the tab for Mem loss tapes.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Annie how cool! Really neat that they flew you out for the premiere too! Sadly I don't have TV so I will catch it online.

Cyndi that piece you c/p is old info. I know that because they say blunt ended scissors and that rule changed a few years ago. But Bergere is right. It is always better to be safe than sorry. They used to have a pamphlet that you could print and take with you that specifically stated that knitting needles and crochet hooks are allowed. A friend of mine had a run in with a power hungry TSA who got snippy with her about her knitting. She told him what I had told her and pulled out the pamphlet and showed it to him. He made some sound of disgust and mumbled under his breath that, they should be banned, but gave her back her knitting. 

Either way, WIHH have a fun trip.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Very cool to know! Not that I'll be flying anywhere soon though. Annie, how wonderful!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Cindi...how did you get all those lovely colors in your Merino wool you have made the mittens from in your Etsy store? It is really lovely.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks Shazza. I used the same yarn for the scarf.

I got the merino roving from a swap on the Craftster forum. The lady that dyed them called them "Funky Batts". She had 3 or 4 dye lots of hand painted roving that she did not like at all, so I generously took them off her hands.

The pictures don't do justice to the yarn in real life


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I got my allergy test back last week, turns out I am allergic to diary (including goat  ), wheat, and eggs. And a couple of other odd things, kidney beans (no great loss), almonds, and garlic. So I have to be off of dairy and eggs for a year, although I can have duck eggs next month. Wheat for six months. 

Ack, I was pretty upset at first. :Bawling: Now I'm trying to make a 4-day rotation diet that fits with the hypoglycemia. I'm learning to make nut milks. 

Ack ack ack. The GOOD NEWS...... I'm NOT allergic to COFFEE or CHOCOLATE! :happy: And after a week of not eating those foods, my face has cleared up and I have a bit more energy. My ND said it would take a month to get it all out of my system.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

No garlic!!!!

I'd rather give up my chocolate than my garlic.

So glad you found a cause though.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

At least it wasn't onions!! I wouldn't even know how to cook without onions!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Garlic? I'd lose my mind-we use it in nearly everything. We found out last month that our Izaiah is allergic to bananas (1yro DGS) and that our Joe is allergic to spinach. (21 yro DS) Thankfully, the only thing I am allergic to is venison, and I can work around that.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, chili and soup just aren't the same.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think I'd die without garlic.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

*sob!!* NO GARLIC!!!!!! I am part Italian so I can't even think of not eating Garlic


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey Friends!

Did anyone else make it to the Shepherd's Harvest Wool Festival in MN besides me?

I got there on Saturday afternoon about 3 pm, and was surprised that attendance was way down, the parking lot was rather less than full. Lots less than last year.

I brought 3 big boxes of fibers to be blended/carded by Morning Sun Fiber Barn who was vending there (a 3 month wait to get them back! Ack!), and right next door I found Lamb Lane Farm, from which I buy my BFL fleeces, and those two are what I went there specifically for. I bought a very long-locked fleece that was 1/2 BFL, and 1/4 Romney, 1/4 Leicester Longwool. I just love long wool these days, and the sheen and luster of this one was so incredible, and she had 6 more fleeces I could have taken home in a heartbeat, if I was rich!

Poor lady, she had 100 ewes on her farm, but last year the state informed her they were condemning her land to take it for a freeway bypass, right thru the middle of her farm. She's down to 60 ewes now, and may have to place 30 of those at her son's farm if she wants to keep them. I felt really bad for her, her farm is ruined, and the state wouldn't even pay her for business damages nor full value of the land. What a bummer!

I didn't look around much, without money to spend I don't enjoy window shopping, and the oodles of fibers all around were torture. I would have liked to take EVERYTHING home with me! I saw some incredible fiber art, and so many woven things, and yarns, and on and on...

I think I am going to try to attend the wool festival in Adel, IA - in June, I think it is. It's a farther drive, but it would be fun to go. Without my Mom along I could do more walking around, and by then the weather would be warmer and maybe nicer. It was cloudy and a bit cool on Saturday.

Nellie, I'm sorry you found out you have so many food allergies, that has to be difficult. At least you can eat onions, they are so yummy, but no garlic really is a bummer. I hope you get on okay now.

I hope all of you had a great Mother's Day! I'm just glad to be back home again, my Mom stuffs you full of food so much we get sick from it and are glad to leave for home. I just can't do that eating 3 big meals in 7 hours thing. I am going to wash my new wool this afternoon of evening, and enjoy it. That was my M's Day present from my Sweetie.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have very exciting news! Yesterday a few friends and I went to a fiber day event that I had been wanting to attend for years. The weather was really crappy but we had a lot of fun. This was at a farm that belongs to a woman, Joanie Ellison. She wrote a very good small book called Shepherdess about giving up her job as a biochemist and becoming a shepherdess with no experience. She is a very gracious hostess and does this fiber day 2 times a year. It's a pot luck and they have dye post going outside on the fiber. There are usually demos being offered, yesterday was carding colorful batts. There was needle felting spinning, knitting and general good chatter. Some people brought show and tell items. People came from all over MN and ND Great fun!

I took one of my shetland fleeces from the hearing day and a drop spindle. I wasn't sure if I would be able to spin so I also brought my inkle loom just in case. Before lunch I flicked a handful of locks, this was in the grease. I tried spinning and I was able to do it :banana02: I took a handful of ibuprofin before hand and I could feel it but I got a bit spun up. I figured last night and today I would probably be paying the price but it isn't too bad. I may even try spinning a bit more on the drop spindle. I haven't sat at my wheel yet. I think that may have to wait a little longer.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Nellie said:


> I got my allergy test back last week, turns out I am allergic to diary (including goat  ), wheat, and eggs. And a couple of other odd things, kidney beans (no great loss), almonds, and garlic. So I have to be off of dairy and eggs for a year, although I can have duck eggs next month. Wheat for six months.
> 
> Ack, I was pretty upset at first. :Bawling: Now I'm trying to make a 4-day rotation diet that fits with the hypoglycemia. I'm learning to make nut milks.
> 
> Ack ack ack. The GOOD NEWS...... I'm NOT allergic to COFFEE or CHOCOLATE! :happy: And after a week of not eating those foods, my face has cleared up and I have a bit more energy. My ND said it would take a month to get it all out of my system.


You sound like my family. It will take a little while to get used to eating different but after a bit will be no problem. My DS uses Hazzlenut milk and loves it. There are all kinds of dairy free nut milks offered now a days. I prefer the Oat milk myself.
You are lucky you can still eat salt.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

It's definitely spring here now. This week has seen chilly rain, watery sunshine and even a bit of heavy rain (in time for the 6th graders I work with to do outdoor school in it, of course)-the weekend's forecast is for 80 degrees!
I think I'll wash some fleeces and plant the garden a bit earlier than usual. The worst that can happen is that I have to plant it again at the usual time.

I've got both sleeves knitted for the sweater I'm working on. Now I just have to decide exactly how long I want them to be. The beauty of working the thing in the round is I can try on the sleeves to decide just how long I do want them. I think the body needs to be a couple of inches longer as well-I want it to fit over a shirt or by itself, so I want it a bit oversized. I should be well on the way to finished by the end of the month-with time out get to the garden and the extra work load at the end of the school year.

I'm signing up for only one workshop at the Black Sheep Gathering this year. They do a lottery system, so my two choices are sent in. Both are full day workshops-one is desiging sweaters, the other is making Farose Lace Shawls. Either one will be exciting. Nothing like spending a day working side-by-side with others learning new things to do with my precious yarns and fibers.

I hope to have a rabbitry ready-hope that they have the rabbits there this year-for an angora rabbit or two. I'm also attempting to make room in my budget for the new colored lamb (or two) I've been wanting for the past few months. I like to work with natural color fibers, so I need more than two shades of fawn and two blacks...really, I do. I will be dying a pound of white baby mohair roving I bought a few years ago and hopefully spinning it up before the BSG in late June. I want good yarn for the workshop.

I'm looking at the light fading, which means it's time to do the barn chores and get myself off to bed. The day light changes at both ends of the day have me staying up too late for how early I need to get up...I always run on the tired side by this time of the school year anyway, so I need my sleep.

Hope you all have lots of sunshine for drying those lovely fleeces, the right indoor weather for spinning and knitting, seasonable weather for growing great gardens, and warmth of heart for caring for your soul.
betty


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Betty, it sounds like you're getting some good time for yourself and your projects these days--good for you  My one major knitting failure was trying to do a faroese lace shawl from the bottom up--you cast on hundreds of stitches and get right into the lace; I could never get it right. Myrna Stahman's (Stahman's Shawls and Scarves)idea of starting at the top and working down really helped. Maybe she's teaching the class?

In between storms I've been trying to get my garden planted before I head back to my parents'. Last weekend my little spinning group had a fiber fair trying to entice new people into our fold. No such luck on that score, but we did manage to buy and sell a lot to each other and to people at the site for a reenactment. I sold enough baskets, plants, and dyed batts to pay for two gorgeous alpaca blankets. I usually blend alpaca with wool but now that I've got so much of it I decided to try spinning it by itself and make a lace shawl or scarf. It's sooo soft, and my little Shetland spinning wheel loves to spin it fine.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow. The only thing I've accomplished this week is to make a little sailor dress from the pattern in the June 09 Crochet World magazine. It actually only took about 6 hours, after I figured out that I had unintentionally been increasing at the end of each row. (Took me 50 rows to notice...............)

I did manage to put some columbine and some curlicue in pots, awaiting transplant to my yard. I don't think the trillium is going to live long enough to get into the ground. So far, my whole flower bed is in pots, just waiting for the yard to be dug up. 2 more weeks!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Party at WIHH's house :banana02: Yes to sock knitting but what about the spinning? 

It was beautiful and warm today and I think it is supposed to be all week too! Enjoy the alone time WIHH and the sock knitting time.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Katherine, the workshop at the BSG on Farose Lace Shawls is being taught by Joan Schrouder. She seems to have quite a resume...I'll see what I think if I get that class in the lottery system.

The past two days have been very warm here. I actually planted my entire garden today-something I don't usually do this early. We'll see what happens with the weather-it's supposed to cool off midweek according to the newest forecast-which is as of late today...oh well, worst case I'll plant the beans, cucumbers and squash again later. All else should be fine no matter how cool it gets.

I got one fleece washed this weekend. It was the romney fleece that I got from the neighbor up the mountain from me. It sure seems HUGE after doing my little shetland fleeces for the past few years. I can get a whole shetland fleece in my washtub at a time, and dry it on the drying screen in a day. This fleece had to be split in half to wash, and it's going to take several days to dry. It took up not only the drying screen but a drying rack as well. I'll have lots of lovely silvery gray fleece to spin though.

WIHH this would be a good time to do some spinning...no home is complete without a spinning wheel or two you know. 

Marchwind-I'll bet it felt good to be able to run those fibers through your fingers again. The EA that works with me had a similar surgery about the same time as you had yours-she's recoving a little slower than you seem to be. 

Take nothing for granted, enjoy every moment you are given. betty


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Betty on my lists of things to do before I die is to come visit you and attend the BSG with you :happy: I hope you don't mind! I have wanted to attend the BSG for at least 12 years. Please make sure you take pictures and notes so you can report back. What are the actual dates?

Spinning did feel really good but the twisting action of spinning the spindle did cause me some lasting pain. I'm over it now and my PT didn't think it would do any harm because it isn't pressure (pinching). He emphasised that I was to do NO pinching or strength training for at least another month. The example he gave me was this. He said that closing a ziplock bag would be too much for my thumb right now  Oppps! I didn't tell him I had zipped a few bags already. So now I'm more conscious of that. It's pretty darn hard to close a ziplock bag with one hand. Oh well! All in all I have been pretty impressed with my recovery too! This hand seems to be going a lot quicker than my other hand. I may try spinning on my wheel later.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

March, so glad to hear that you're making a speedy recovery. Have you gone back to work? Lovely week we're having -- no rain, low humidity -- perfect for washing fleeces


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH aren't those fun to watch, if only to listen to them talk and to watch their fingers fly as they show you things. See if Cabin can copy them for you then you will have your own copy to refer to.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

I got my wheel yesterday...but I can't open it until my birthday on tuesday. I am still waiting for my order from Sheep Shed to come and we might try out the new knitting guild that I just heard about on Sunday.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Marchwind,

The Black Sheep Gathering is held over the third weekend in June, starting on Friday and going through until Sunday afternoon. It takes up two buildings at the fair grounds, plus one building for the fleeces and fleece auction. The alpaca people usually hold their big show at the same time in still another building. All the workshops are held across the creek at a small private school-taking up nearly all the classrooms. There's just too much to see in one day, so I usually go for two days, coming home to do chores and going back the next day. There are so many shepherds, so many vendors, so many wonderful fiber people...I always come away feeling like I've made at least one new friend. 

Take time to enjoy the beauty of spring-time: fresh, chilly blue-pink dawns; the scent of wildflowers on the walk down the driveway; bird song as the sun rises. Isn't the world a marvelous place! 
betty


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

betty modin said:


> Take time to enjoy the beauty of spring-time: fresh, chilly blue-pink dawns; the scent of wildflowers on the walk down the driveway; bird song as the sun rises. Isn't the world a marvelous place!
> betty


Betty, you are so inspiring! Thank you!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

well, i finished my hat, sorry no pic i need to take one, and started my first sock. I will take a pic of the sock, when there is something to take a pick of. I cast on and did one row, so not much there.

I am using DPN for this pair and then trying the circular needles and deciding which i like best.

Wish me luck!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Good Luck!


----------



## still_renting (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey Everyone. I have lurked here on and off for a while and posted a couple times. I will take this opportunity to sort of introduce myself. I live in Seattle in a 1 bedroom apartment with my boyfriend, but even thought I live in the city and don't have a square inch of garden space, I still look at homesteading as a way of life for me. I cook a lot, knit, and have a pot of thyme in the kitchen window. I have made preserves a few times, and love learning about new ways to preserve food, fiber arts, growing plants, etc. You all seem like a very nice community. May has been a good, but hectic month for me. John and I took a week vacation in Arizona cuz a couple of our good friends got married down there. Still kind of getting back into the swing of things. Haven't been knitting much lately but starting a new project is one of my goals for June. Can't wait to see what you all are working on!

Sonya


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Welcome, Sonya. Homesteading is really more in the mind than the space; there are plenty of people who live in the country who treat it like city life with all the gizmos and conveniences UPS can deliver!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Welcome, Sonya!

Today is a BIG FIRST for me today, and for my son, VarmitSniper here on the forums. He is graduating from Home School!!! We are in a group that is graduating seven young men and ladies in one ceremony. Video slide shows of each child growing up, outtakes from siblings ("VarmitSniper got WAY more spankings than the rest of us, and he Deserved It!"). Tables set up with their hobbies and interests, and my other kids are helping me make seven gallons of coffee for iced coffee at the reception... =8oO Anyway, it's a big day!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold Sonya! I know I said that before but it seems more official when it's on the FAC :shrug:

As Katherine said Homesteading is a frame of mind not a place where you live.

Make sure you let us know what your next project will be. Oh, an don't forget pictures.

Nellie Congratulations! Enjoy your son's event.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Ahhh 3 more days until I can open my wheel....it is KILLING ME!!!!!!! plus I have yet to get my box from sheep shed..


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome, Sonya!

Nellie, we are graduating our 2nd daughter from homeschool this year. Just held her celebratory open house party this past Sunday. Bittersweet...

Congratulations to you and your son.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Soon enough my dear NY Cowgirl soon enough. Remember we want pictures and lots of them and a full report.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok!! hopefully My box from SSS will will come on tuesday...No mail on Memorial other wise I wil have a wheel and no Wool!!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Weever, Congratulations to you and your daughter! Wow, I had not really had time to think about how emotionally charged a graduation would be. 

Cowgirl, breathe, in, out, lol! You might have to go start a new knitting/crochet/sewing/quilting project to get your mind off of it until Tuesday!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

haha I have started three projects in the last 3 days but I can't concentrate on any of them....so far it is 2 knitting projects and 1 chrochet..that I would like to be a blanket...


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I just needed to vent a bit. I have decided today that I will NEVER work with paton's baby yarn again. It snags on almost every stitch. I'm 2/3 of the way through a dress, and have to buy more. After this, I am not buying that brand ever again. I'd have done better to buy nice laceweight yarn and use that. grrrr. thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I am feeling sad today for my best GF in PA. We are penpals and write to each other every single day. When I didn't hear from her yesterday morning, I just figured she had rain and lightning and had her pc turned off. But she called me about noon to tell me her long-time SO had died Tuesday night of a massive heart attack at their home and she had been up all night. She's alone now on the farm, and I'm worried about her. 

All I can do is send a card, I'm too far away to help physically any. She wants some space to herself, so I told her I'd call her in a few days to check on her. She does have lots of neighbors and friends to help her.

It makes you appreciate what you have when things like this happen, this was unexpected.

So if you feel like it, please send a prayer to heaven for Barbara in PA. She needs all the kind thoughts she can get for strength and comfort.

Thanks.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Sorry for you GF, Lezlie. A church near us has a "Grief Share" program that seems to really help if a person can get themselves to go. A lady in our Fiber Group unexpectedly lost her husband of long time in December and we have been trying to get her to go because she isn't doing well at all, but she just won't go. Hopefully we fiber girls are helping her some. 

Some good news, I think, I was signing my son up for classes at the local Community College and saw in the Art section a class on Fiber Art. It was just one class but I was impressed that we have come to the point where it is being recognized in a public Community College. We are officially Artists!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

LezlieinCA, my prayers are with your friend.
NYcowgirl, I cannot wait to see pictures! Happy birthday!
March, so glad your doing well. Don't get in too big of a hurry!
WIHH, I understand about stuff getting on that knitting time! It really irritates me when that happens, I MUST knit! (actually took it with me to the orthodontic appoint for my son last week! woohoo!! 3 hours of uninterupted knitting time.
I love reading everyone's post on here. 

I just finally stopped long enough to read through this,, and May is nearly GONE! wow!
ok, I have acquired a ton of yarn from a friend. She bought about $100 worth of yarn that was marked so far down it was unreal (like 1.50 per skien!). She was going to make things for herself and her kids. Got in a bind so, I sent her the money, she sent me the yarn. I must say, it is awesome stuff! soft and vibrant colors, sorta like an eyelash yarn. Don't tell her (and I hope she doesn't come by this forum!) but I am knitting her up the items she wanted for herself and the kids, and will be sending it to her soon. It looks like to me she bought about twice what she needed, or the patterns I am using are way different. So I will get to make up some things for my daughter with this lovely yarn too. I am taking advice I have received here, listening to my yarn, and this orange yarn is begging to be a little bolero or jacket for my DD. :baby04: It will look great with her red hair!

Anyway, along with that I am still finishing my second pair of socks. It takes way too much concentration sometimes, so I just knit brainlessly on the shawl when I don't want to think. lol!
Goofing around with my knitting I made 2 things, one sorta by accident. My daughter had cast on a few stitches and just went off and left it, deciding that knitting was not a lot of fun, so I picked that up and ended up making a Barbie doll purse. lol! Barbie and DD were thrilled!
Then my 9 year old son, who always wants to do what big sister does, cast on a few stitches in camo, and also walked away from it. That became a phone case for DH. He actually uses it! I am always amazed when my family likes what I make!

I sent my SIL a box full of knitting needles that I seemed to have managed to get 3's of, and she was tickled pink. I have now become her enabler. Talked her into trying knitting around Christmas by sending her youtube videos, and she is knitting a beautiful lacy shawl right now. 

I still have a huge bag of fleece (or whatever you call it!) that I need to try that drop spindle with, I am aiming for that to be a June project.

Other than that, I have been gardening and watching my goat kids, finishing up helping DS get driving license and working on a college plan for him (Lord, let me get rich!) fitting same son for braces, and praying the next one can please wait a few months for all of the above.
Goats got in the garden and ate all my tomato plants (72 of them!) so I am unhappy about that. I now have 72 sticks with one or two little leaves on them out there. They WERE about 3 feet tall, covered in blooms.
finding lots of snakes out here due to all the rain, and think my little buckling that I was trying to sell was snake bit and died just the other day.
Anyway, If your interested, here are a few pics..

First Barbie's purse









DH's cellphone case


















It goes on his belt...









My friends shawl


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow mamaj, you really have been busy. Your dd is beautiful too. (prettier than Barbie, but dont tell Barbie, LOL!) Too bad about your tomato plants, stinky goats!

I am just grateful to be able to say that I am currently 'between' crises. The kids are off to Texas for a week with grandparents. 

I finally admitted to myself that DH is really NOT going to get the tiller running. He just wont, so I am ON MY OWN there. I am actually toying with the idea of not having a big garden this year, gasp! 

I worked so hard on it last year and this year I have just been lacking inspiration towards the growing season, meh. I am working through my guilt about it too. I am guessing there were maybe 4 years in my whole adult life where I didn't plant. We shall see.

I have been working on some lace pattern socks and will (of course) post them up when finished. I had an "aha! moment" concerning left leaning decreases. I need to find a fiber friend IRL. My poor family's eyes just glaze over, LOL.

I think about all the ladies here in the Fiber Forum often and hope everyone is having the strength to do all they have to do. You are all an amazing group and I am just happy to have found this place.

~Wendy


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Prayed for your friend, Lezlie.

MamaJohnson, you are a good friend--to knit up the things your friend had hoped to make from the yarn. Wow.

Got the call that our next batch of roving and yarn are ready at the mill. Color me excited!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

This is so frustrating. I am working on a dress for my youngest granddaughter, Lyric. It's my own design, very full and lacy skirt. It's taking so much more yarn than I initially thought it would. And I've had to frog the skirt twice now to fix mistakes. I found another mistake last night and decided I was just going to leave it there! 

I'm going to mix brands of baby yarn to finish the skirt in white because the variegated underskirt idea just was not working.......what a mess! Took me over an hour to figure out exactly how to attach it. Took 3 hours to do 2 rows. Looked at it and decided I don't like it! So, out it all comes.......lol.

The reason this is all so frustrating? I'm hoping to submit this pattern for publication! Yes, you heard right. Li'l ol' me wants to be a designer! This is not my first original design, by any means. However, it is the first one I've bothered to write down, pick apart, change language in and generally make sure that a half-trained monkey could make it. It looks complicated, but isn't. Here's hoping that today goes better than yesterday. I wanted this to be finished over the weekend. LAST weekend!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lezlie prayers for you friend. How very sad 

Anna that is exciting that your local CC offers fiber arts classes. Did they offer a description at all?

MamaJ WOW! You have been one busy lady.

Wendy we are very happy you found us too :happy: Remember that even if we are friends via the internet we are real people on the other side of our key boards so we really are here for you and all the other fiber people (((((((((((((Wendy)))))))))))))

Weever :bouncy: Happy for you!

Ninn this sounds really exciting. Please can you post pictures. Good luck! I guess it is better that you find the mistakes now rather than make people angry for buying a pattern that has mistakes.

Nothing to report on my end fibery or otherwise.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Ninn that sounds so exciting to be making a pattern!! I would love to see the finished product.

March, your too kind, I thought I had been lazy!

Well, I was knitting away on the shawl saturday and noticed a hole in it. Naturally that hole was about 6" from the BOTTOM! ugh! ended up frogging the whole thing and starting over. Now, it looked to me like that was a dropped stitch that began to unravel. Is that possible? Any idea just WHAT I did??? I have no idea, other than it was a growing hole.
I just felt like it was unacceptable, since I am giving it to someone. I really wanted it to be perfect.
*sigh* I guess there is no hurry. Just was so thrilled to be nearly done, and now I am back on the first 10" (it will be about 40" long)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I finally got around to posting the June FAC. Please post here from now on http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=3842017#post3842017


----------

